# Tote Links  depscan.sh/runscript.sh und local.start...

## root_tux_linux

Kann mir jemand sagen wieso im /etc/init.d/  seit neustem tote Links liegen? 

Konkret: depscan.sh und  runscript.sh.

Dann hätte ich noch die Frage wieso seit neustem  Einträge in local.start ignoriert werden?

Hab die Links und das ignorieren von local.start auf zwei Systemen. 

MfG.

----------

## Max Steel

Seit der neuesten Version von openrc/baselayout sind /etc/conf.d/local.start und sein .stop Pendant nicht mehr verwendet.

Lager bitte die Befehle nach /etc/conf.d/local, oder source dort deine local.start und .stop Pendants (nicht empfohlen).

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Seit der neuesten Version von openrc/baselayout sind /etc/conf.d/local.start und sein .stop Pendant nicht mehr verwendet.
> 
> Lager bitte die Befehle nach /etc/conf.d/local, oder source dort deine local.start und .stop Pendants (nicht empfohlen).

 

thx...

Was ist mit den verwaisten links kann man die entfernen?

----------

